# Canine dementia



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> There's an interesting article in the Washington Post that discusses canine dementia, which can resemble Alzheimer's disease. There are some useful tips about how to delay the onset of this common condition.
> 
> Here's a link: What happens when your dog gets Alzheimer’s - The Washington Post


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes thank you.
Many many years ago I had a dog who had it, she was little mix breed girl I had when growing up. 

Wish this article and info had been around back then.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you, a great article.
A reminder to never assume. My mom has a little dog that was elderly when she adopted him. They don't know how old he is. He started showing some symptoms (confusion was a big one) that my mom assumed was dementia or old dog issues. She mentioned it to her vet during a normal visit and they ran bloodwork and found that he actually has Addison disease.


----------



## Theboyzmom (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, my 14 year old started showing doggie demetia signs and Neutricks supplement along with Sam E helped tremendously. 
Wishing all Golden parents a good day-espcially those of us who have gray faced friends!


----------

